# Advice from you "Podders"



## megga (Sep 22, 2019)

I'm thinking of going on the Pod, but would like your experiences with it, especially if you came of a standard tethered pump.
I like the fact that its a compact unit without the tubes, but I am concerned that the unit can only be controlled by the remote unit, and that's a big concern.
Its not my first pump, I've been on them 12 years now.
So any advice, what you like and dislike about them  please.


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 22, 2019)

Sorry but I have never tried a pod.  I prefer a tube so that I can put my pump wherever I want to, and the flatness of the cannula on my body.

My accu check Combo has a remote control, and I would definitely miss that if I switched to one fro which I would need access to do Bolus delivery.  What is it about the remote control that worries you?  I do have to have the handset with me, but I made a case for it, and it contains lots of other stuff all in one place: nail file, circular plasters for the bleeders on emergency cannula changes, emergency contact details, £10 note, glasses cleaning cloth, ...  with mine if I have the handset in the wrong place I can still deliver by accessing the pump.  Can you still do that on the pod?

I am sure a podder will come along with their experiences.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 22, 2019)

Any thoughts @stephknits or @Sprogladite?

There was this thread recently too: https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/omnipod-experiences.79944/


----------



## megga (Sep 22, 2019)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Any thoughts @stephknits or @Sprogladite?
> 
> There was this thread recently too: https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/omnipod-experiences.79944/


thanks for that, I've just had a good read. I'm quite interested in the thoughts of people who have had conventional pumps and switched, issues plus and minus points


----------



## Sprogladite (Sep 23, 2019)

Thanks @everydayupsanddowns  @megga I absolutely love my omnipod, but it was my first pump so can't comment in comparison to tubed pods.  The remote issue is only a problem if you forget to take it anywhere!  I did a couple of times at the very beginning but like everything else diabetes-wise, it didn't take long to remember it on my 'diabetes checklist' for when I leave the house. Otherwise, I have absolutely no complaints about the pod - its small, doesn't get in the way, no wires to get tangled on anything, automatic insertion so don't have to worry about that.  I believe omnipod can send out a 'demo' pod to people thinking of switching to the pod to try out, so might be worth having a look on their website for that


----------



## stephknits (Sep 23, 2019)

Much the same as Sprogladite.  I have only had a pod, so can't comment on difference.  I love the freedom of being able to stick it in multiple locations without having anything attached.  It goes on my arms, my stomach,my lower back,my thighs.  I love being able to go swimming, in bath shower without taking it off.  I don't notice it stuck on my body and often forget where I have stuck it!  I like pimping my pod in the summer months.  I dont have a problem with not being able to program it without the handset as it acts as my meter too.


----------



## megga (Sep 25, 2019)

Thanks for taking the time to reply. I have had a demo, popped it on my thigh and must admit, I didn't notice it as much as I thought I would.have. After 12 years of tubes I feel I would appreciate a change, if only they would bring out an APP, be a great back up.
What's there customer service like?, and how long does the order take to deliver? I've been told you get 3 months worth at a time, how big is the packaging? sorry for all the questions.


----------



## megga (Jan 17, 2020)

Well I have become a podder a week ago, feels weird not being tethered to a pump via a tub, EG when getting dressed or the obligatory midnight toilet trips, as i'm so used to handling a pump. Early indications are I love it. I just wish they could make an APP for it, just so there's a back up, but maybe in the future.


----------



## stephknits (Jan 17, 2020)

Glad you are liking it so far.  Let us know how you get on.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 17, 2020)

megga said:


> Well I have become a podder a week ago, feels weird not being tethered to a pump via a tub, EG when getting dressed or the obligatory midnight toilet trips, as i'm so used to handling a pump. Early indications are I love it. I just wish they could make an APP for it, just so there's a back up, but maybe in the future.



Glad you are getting on well so far @megga


----------



## Sprogladite (Jan 17, 2020)

megga said:


> Thanks for taking the time to reply. I have had a demo, popped it on my thigh and must admit, I didn't notice it as much as I thought I would.have. After 12 years of tubes I feel I would appreciate a change, if only they would bring out an APP, be a great back up.
> What's there customer service like?, and how long does the order take to deliver? I've been told you get 3 months worth at a time, how big is the packaging? sorry for all the questions.


Sorry @megga didn't see this reply! I have only had to deal with their customer service once, due to a faulty internal battery on my PDM.  They were fantastic, had a new PDM the next day and was allowed to keep the faulty one as a  backup (it still works, but only runs on batteries now which can cause it to deactivate pods when you change the batteries).  Pods for me take a few days to deliver. The packaging is pretty minimal so no complaints there either  which reminds me...must order some pods!


----------



## Maisiemoo17 (Jan 19, 2020)

megga said:


> Well I have become a podder a week ago, feels weird not being tethered to a pump via a tub, EG when getting dressed or the obligatory midnight toilet trips, as i'm so used to handling a pump. Early indications are I love it. I just wish they could make an APP for it, just so there's a back up, but maybe in the future.


----------

